# How The American Church can Help Christians in Zambia



## Pergamum (Jul 1, 2009)

How American Christians Can Help Christians in Zambia - 9Marks


An enlightening article from a good man.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 1, 2009)

Mbewe is a good man. He is the pastor where my friend (an MTW missionary) goes to church.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jul 1, 2009)

Did you notice what he said America's worst spiritual export is?


----------

